
Where did DirectX code names come from? - RmDen
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190930-00/?p=102942
======
duxup
I worked for a company where they started development on a project with a code
name. At this company the engineers always used code names and never product
names even after a product was released. It was rough working in support
always translating for everyone when you existed between both worlds.

Then on this project they CHANGED CODE NAMES midway through development. The
confusion was needless and we burned so many cycles clarifying things.

------
jmkni
I saw Manhattan, Orange and Kool-Aid, and assumed the others were also the
names of drinks. Nope!

------
captainredbeard
Apple has code names for code names.

